

Ask HN: Is there a free webservice to resize images by URL? - mobl

Looking to hear some comments as to what webservice I can use to resize images. Not by uploading an image, but by passing the URL of the image to the service.<p>Thanks<p>:-)
======
johnny22
that was just posted here sometime in the last two weeks, but i forgot what it
was called. try searching

------
jorgem
You want thumbnails?

~~~
mobl
Yes, just thumbnails

~~~
jorgem
I didn't have time to research much, but maybe one of these 10 services will
work off url:

[http://www.webresourcesdepot.com/10-free-website-
thumbnail-g...](http://www.webresourcesdepot.com/10-free-website-thumbnail-
generation-services/)

